# Jd 4640



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Whats you input on a JD 4640 with front wheel asist?

Its in good shape, good class, cold ac, 7000 hr, powershift, 150hp, tripple remotes, $20k.

How much do you think douls add to the value of the tractor? Front weights?

Likes and dislikes?

I know its tough but price range on one of these on the west coast in good shape....?

We have a use for one in this hp range.

Thanks


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

had 1 make sure u can use the 1000 rpm pto all mine had and a really big shaft also jd recomends bottom haul at 6000 hrs rods and mains oil pump that kinda stuff


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Always heard they like thier fuel,


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

is it the old style fwd ? duals , weights worth ? 1 k .... most of the 40 series were reliable tractors. our smallest loader tractor is a 4440 it was OH 9700hrs have 14k now used everyday. tough tractors , we have owned a few of the bigger ones. price sounds right. got a 4650 mfwd showing 5600 hrs near new rubber 15sp powershift delivered to the barn for 23500 last season. yes keep the fuel close , good luck


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I noticed a 4440 the other day didn't have it's scv's changed over to pioneer, worth checking out cause jd couplers suck. The hyd FWA does not turn as nice as a MFWD does and has been known to help get you stuck worse, then power out. front weights and duals are really needed for deep tillage, ballast on the rear axle too if you find the pump has been turned up (easy to do by the way). I would check if the hyd pump has been changed out yet. They seem to fail in the 7000 to 8000 hr range. Otherwise a really good puller! Price sounds about right for a clean well maintained one.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The hyd FWA is worthless. I've never been near one, but many have said that the hyd FWA uses a lot of power, and when you actually need it, it either fails or you don't have enough hyd power for it. Parts are expensive, and the turning radius is terrible, from what I've been told. Like I said, I haven't been near one, nobody around here has one. From what I uderstand the better deal today is to buy one with quad range, since a powershift rebuild may get close to you purchase price. That said, I know there are a lot of 20, 30, 40, 50 series out there that the powershift is doing just fine. Front weights are about $.65 per pound, and duals will run a guy in the area of $1000 (maybe more??) depending on the tire tread.

I'd make sure you can use the big 1000 pto, cause that's all they have. Sure pto shaft can be changed, but 540 is out of the question. Make sure you can use the JD style hose tips. The conversion kits to pioneer are a little iffy, from what I've heard. Also check it it's been updated to 134a A/C.... if it has that long black compressor it has not, and those are a time bomb. 20K might be a good deal if it's been updated and nice. I don't think a guy could get a nice one here for that money, but just remember, the last ones were built in the early 80's, so they do have some age on them.

Rodney


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

That was kind of my understanding on the hydrolic front asist, don't think we will be using it that much anyways, just duals and good weights will do most of the work. We never have enough mud to get stuck.

Will check into the pto, ac, and trans.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with Rodney, if you don't get into heavy pulling or mud with the tractor, let it go and look for a two wheel drive. The onld 40 series JDs with the 466 cid engine will run well past 10 000 hrs... if well maintained with regular oil changes, no preston in the oil etc. If you are in doubt an oil sample is cheap insurance. And everything that you are being told about fuel consumption is true, JD has an auxillary fuel tank the would go on in place of the weight bracket to allow you to work a full day, but the problem with that is that as you use fuel you loose weight. It is a catch 22 of sorts.
And as far as transmissions go the JD power quad is about the toughest most durable gearbox ever put into a tractor. All green parts are expensive but the powershifts are scary rich, although failure is not that common when maintained properly.


----------



## SvdSinner (Nov 25, 2009)

It better be nice for $20K. The used equipment dealer near me has one listed at $16.5K, 2wd, duals. If you like the condition, and the price, old Waterloo-made JD tractors last forever. I do all my hay work with a '71 JD4320 w/ 9650hrs, and it makes me smile every time I turn the key. The old Deeres (before engine electronics) run forever, and are typically dirt-cheap to fix. (IME, usually it is a $15ish part that I can fix myself with a wrench or two. Plus $80 of hydraulic fluid if something burst.)

The difference between Green and Red from that era means that when something happens to your transmission, Green Tractor = $750ish clutch, Red Tractor = $4,000 transmission, a $4000 TA, or $6-7K for both done at the same time.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Not new to the green stuff. Have a 2555, 6210, and had a 4230. Along with a 1937 "B" original ruber







.

I just havent been about a 4640 and so all the oppinions i can get are greatly appreciated!!!!!

Though about making it into a 2wd.... Guess it is in question if the front asist works....

Is it posible to get or change to the 540 pto on these?

I have sat on many different colors and still like the green for overall performance so on and so forth. In my opinion i can burn a lot of fuel for the difference in price of used vs old....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like a good rig. The John Deere couplers are just fine. Everyone around here has been using them for years without converting them to Pioneer. Only problem with them is having to adapt from Pioneer to John Deere all the time. Having Pioneer adapters in John Deere SCV's is not all its cracked up to be and I sure wouldn't recomend it.

The powershift tranny is rugged and will hold as well or better than a quad range.

If you get it post a picture here. A FWA 4640 is a good looking tractor!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

540 rpm pto is impossible, unless you can cast iron and gears. I know that guys have asked about it in the past, and there just is no way to do it. I sorta think that the only way to get the little 1000 is from some sort of adapter - I know that JD had one that (from the pictures) looked like more than just a shaft that bolted to the pto. For 540 rpm, you can run the engine at about 1150rpm, but then you have nearly zero power.

The couplers..... I've never looked into making any kind of switch, cause we don't unhook too many implements, and nothing gets all that many hours on per year for us, but if I had to have pioneer style couplers, I'd get some from a junk yard off a 50 or 55 series tractor. Like I said, I never looked into it, but it sorta seems like it might be a bolt on sort of deal, but I stand to be corrected there.

I just rebuilt a 466 motor in a 790 excavator - 10800 hours - Only had a water pump and some head work. But 11 out of 13 bearings had spun, and by that time the pistons were getting sorta sloppy in the cylinder. I don't think a guy would want to run much over 10k hours without opening up the bottom, and putting in bearings.

The other stuff to look at - front axle pivot point - make sure it has had grease and the pivot is not wore into the cast - $$$$$ to fix. If it cranks real slow - don't write it off just cause of that - the fix is to install two 12 volt batteries instead of the two 6 volt. Made a whole new machine out of our 4640. How about a quick hitch? I know it's a small point, but our does not have adjustable 3pt draft arms, and that makes hooking up without one nearly impossible.

Rodney


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

We have 2 4640 and like using these on all tillage the power shift is great the tractors have had less down time then our newer 6440 tractors and do twice the work


----------

